# Dead Space 3 Rumoured



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2012)

Guys just found the following link and it has evidence of the same.

Check it *here*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Well its not unexpected. EA turns every good game into a series.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 15, 2012)

^^
whatever it may be but if the game should be epic thats all we want nothing more.dead space 1 and 2 were a great game so hope this also going to be a good game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope so. DS is one of the best survival horror game. I hope it don't loose its glory.


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting for some official leak or announcement.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Waiting for some official leak or announcement.



LOL leaks are not official. Announcements are.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I hope so. DS is one of the best survival horror game. I hope it don't loose its glory.



I don't think DS qualifies as survival horror. The arsenal is too huge for that.

Still, one of the best horror games I've played and expecting this one to be as good as its predecessors (if proven to be true).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Arsenal is huge but music, enemies etc are really good.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 20, 2012)

DS was a genuine survival horror in any difficulty other than the most basic one. But DS2 was awesomely action packed. Loved both of them. Though not sure what new story they would cook up for DS3. The main plot seemed to end at DS2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

There is always a hole in story. Although after DS I thought that a new game would be released after watching the ending.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

I think there might be many more markers in the universe, there's even a marker on earth, so I think this time the setting will be Earth.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

playing DS1 now. Myabe the spacecraft carrying Issac crash lands on some other planet because of marker. But it'll be really interesting how they make an open environment game a horror style. maybe its *The Thing Returns*


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

Soumik said:


> DS was a genuine survival horror in any difficulty other than the most basic one.



Yeah, 87 attempts later on that cannon shooting game. It really did give me a feel of old school survival.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, 87 attempts later on that cannon shooting game. It really did give me a feel of old school survival.



You mean the one with the asteroids? What's so horrifying about that one?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean the one with the asteroids? What's so horrifying about that one?



Well that needs good accuracy and timing. Quite challenging and you can't complete that by just shooting randomly.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well that needs good accuracy and timing. Quite challenging and you can't complete that by just shooting randomly.



Of course, I give it that, took me quite a lot of attempts too, but not as much as it took Faun.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

I got it in 4-5 attempts I guess or maybe more.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ faun has played Mirrors Edge, so used to having his game character killed for fun. you die more times in a particular jump than all deaths combined in most games


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ faun has played Mirrors Edge, so used to having his game character killed for fun. you die more times in a particular jump than all deaths combined in most games



If you are not careful.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I got it in 4-5 attempts I guess or maybe more.



Controls were clunky at best. 87 was a bit of exaggeration but nonetheless pretty close to the point of frustration when I had not much of a problem  to kill necromorphs.



gameranand said:


> If you are not careful.



I play carefully.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that was different kind of challenge in the game. Killing necromorphs is easy just shoot the limbs to cripple them then if possible stomp them or shoot again to be safe.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 27, 2012)

played both of this game atleast thrice....
I still remember when I was playing DS2 for the first time...I played it for the entire night and at around 3AM, I got that sequence when Isac has to put the needle in his eyes....that moment was one of the great...and then at 4:45 I finished the game...went to the balcony...drank some water and saw the first light of the day....
I wish for this kind of moments now...but...
hope DS3 will be a great one...looking forward to it


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

Is This Dead Space 3?s Co-op Partner? - IGN


----------



## Alok (May 31, 2012)

*gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_5628.jpg *gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_58949.jpg *gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_25948.jpg *gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_62273.jpg *gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_48951.jpg
*gamepodunk.ipbhost.com/uploads/gallery/album_74/gallery_5_74_4588.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

^^
Graphic Novel+Co-Op.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2012)

I can see the images.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

Dead Space 3 confirmed for E3 2012 by EA | GamesRadar


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

E3 2012: EA Confirms Dead Space 3 - IGN

here's the trailer for the graphic novel

[YOUTUBE]H3CMjODdSm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> played both of this game atleast thrice....
> I still remember when I was playing DS2 for the first time...I played it for the entire night and at around 3AM, I got that sequence when Isac has to put the needle in his eyes....that moment was one of the great...and then at 4:45 I finished the game...went to the balcony...drank some water and saw the first light of the day....
> I wish for this kind of moments now...but...
> hope DS3 will be a great one...looking forward to it


hangover?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oops...sad news for Survival Horror fans waiting for DS3.
co-op, cover system, universal ammo drop system, human enemies who can attack back, all added into the game. The co op addition itself is going to kill the horror element.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2012)

EAlification completed. 

That red mask is funny looking.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oops...sad news for Survival Horror fans waiting for DS3.
> co-op, cover system, universal ammo drop system, human enemies who can attack back, all added into the game. The co op addition itself is going to kill the horror element.



Sad.

I always hated the American sensibility of horror. Japs do a better job here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/dead-space-3-a-1.png

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/dead-space-3-a-2.png

Quick shots – a couple more Dead Space 3 screens emerge | VG247


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sad.
> 
> I always hated the American sensibility of horror. Japs do a better job here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



wats the diff bw jap and american horror?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2012)

^*japanese horror* :female ghosts with a nice mop of hair covering thier faces.who do acrobatic stunts unlike other "international" ghosts
*american horror* zombies with yellow eyes. "horror" only till you get you get those big guns(and near unlimited ammo) and blow thier undead asses to kingdom come.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^*japanese horror* :female ghosts with a nice mop of hair covering thier faces.who do acrobatic stunts unlike other "international" ghosts
> *american horror* zombies with yellow eyes. "horror" only till you get you get those big guns(and near unlimited ammo) and blow thier undead asses to kingdom come.





Actually, Survival has different meanings for the Americans and Japs.

For americans, survival means, there's a hoard of zombies, how do you drop them before they drop you?

For japs, there is a hoard of zombies, your character only has a knife or a pistol with 5 bullets (or in a worst case, nothing). How does your character make it from point X to point Y while dodging/avoiding those zombies.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2012)

The American horror is enuf 4 me with deadspace 2..cant bear anything more that.if it was real life i wouldve crapped my pants ;D


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> The American horror is enuf 4 me with deadspace 2..cant bear anything more that.if it was real life *i wouldve crapped my pants* ;D



correction


> i wouldve crapped my engineering RIG


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2012)

Not good for the series. I hate to see good series ends this badly.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2012)

and i hate giving isaac clarke a Helghast themed sidekick


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok time to check out the latest preview based on the demo showed in e3 2012.

*Dead space 3 preview*

Necromorphs on ice.

[YOUTUBE]IhLioBaGT94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2012)

*www.enizr.com/media/27384/dead_space_3___2_.jpg

*thread should be renamed now*


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

So we are finally going to land in the third game eh.. I wonder if the necromorphs would be that scary in bright snow or not ??? Lets wait and watch.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are some few more details about this upcoming game.

Release Date - 5 Feb 2013

*Dead Space 3 has still horror Value*

*Dead Space 3 Co-Op details*


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Bump.


----------

